
Ask HN: What's your blog? - devcom
So along the lines of a "Ask HN: What's your startup", I'm sure a lot of us have blogs that we write on that don't get a lot of exposure. So link your blog here with a short description about your topics.<p>I'll go first:
http://devcomsystems.com.au/blog
Main topic at the moment is documenting the journey of building a web app for the web app challenge. Creating a $5k/mo web app in 6 months.
======
simonsarris
I blog mostly about JavaScript/Canvas stuff, but my latest post is actually
some advice that I kept repeating to different people until I finally made a
post to point to. It's a piece on being positive:

<http://simonsarris.com/>

I've gotten an enormous amount of thank you's for that post, mostly from when
I wrote similar sentiment on reddit to encourage people, but its not really in
line with the rest of the blog to date.

Unfortunately 100% of my blogging steam since last July has been forced into a
book that's currently in the works (a tome on HTML5, nothing too exciting!).
I'll be extremely happy when that's finished and I can return to blogging.
I've gained a lot of intimate knowledge of Canvas in recent times, so there
are an enormous amount of Canvas-related topics I want to cover. And the book,
to say the least, is about ~200 pages of my canvas expertise and ~300 pages of
"other" HTML5 :)

I'd really like to get more into storytelling too, alas, my time is so thin.

------
whichdan
<http://ambientdays.com/> I occasionally post YouTube/Grooveshark/SoundCloud
videos. I kept trying to write blog posts (both on musical and technical
topics), but I could never come up with a voice that I liked.

------
mindcrime
I blog so rarely at my personal blog that it's almost irrelevant, but it's
<http://www.jroller.com/mindcrime>

The Fogbeam Labs blog gets an update now and again as well, although I don't
publish anywhere near as much content there as I should. But I'm sitting on a
whole pile of ideas for posts and half finished posts, etc., so at some point
content should start showing up there much more frequently.

<http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/>

------
chewxy
I write nonsense here: <http://blog.chewxy.com>

I'm also a contributer behind The Forking Chef (<http://theforkingchef.com>),
the blog for Fork the Cookbook [0], which people have likened to be like
Github for recipe: <http://forkthecookbook.com>

------
orangethirty
Front page: <http://orangethirty.github.com/marketing_bits>

Content:

<https://github.com/orangethirty/marketing_bits>

About:

Marketing, sales, copywriting articles from my own experiences.Updated every
couple of days. Will soon have content in Spanish.

Pronto tendra el mismo contenido escrito en Espanol.

~~~
chewxy
Received your email this morning: great stuff for a beginning

~~~
orangethirty
Thank you! May you tweet the link to the blog for me?

~~~
chewxy
Sorry, sentence does not parse.

EDIT: I got it - you want me to tweet your link? Sure (not that I have many
followers).

EDIT2: DONE - <https://twitter.com/chewxy/status/294684615086592000>

~~~
orangethirty
Thank you. :)

------
Mz
I have several small websites. I think other people refer to all of them as
"blogs". The one I think of as "my blog" is
<http://www.novemberwest.com/blog>.

It's a hodgepodge -- bitching about personal problems, talking about
relationship stuff, "women's issues", a few photographs of stuff in San Diego,
miscellany. It was created with the explicit intention of having a sandbox to
write about stuff that I find interesting, stuff of a sort which inevitably
seems to inspire lynch mobs in online forums. So it helps me stay out of
trouble on forums and email lists. It makes it easier for folks who can't
stand me to avoid reading ...whatever the heck it is about me which
historically kept me in social hot water no matter what I did. It is also
helping me bleed off the chatter so that other writing I do is more focused
and topical.

------
jacques_chester
Mine is linked from my profile. It's a mix of grandiose bullshit and book
reviews (sometimes these are the same).

Periodically I link myself in comments because it's easier than rehashing what
I've already written.

One day I complained about a particular blog hosting service and that's the
one post that made it to HN's front page.

------
charliepark
<http://attnmgmtblog.com> \- The Attention Management Blog

A linkblog where I post excerpts and quotes a few times a week on focus,
attention, distraction, intentionality, and doing good work, with an emphasis
on managing attention amidst digital distraction.

~~~
psycr
Thanks for this! Read through the first couple of pages and it's got exactly
what it says on the tin. Subscribed.

------
madradavid
<http://blog.madradavid.com/> Startups,Coding,Africa

------
monty_singh
<http://singh.tc/blog/>

Mostly just observations on the technology industry.

I've only updated my blog a few times in the last year, but have actually
written a lot of "posts" in a notebook. I'm planning on posting some of the
better ones online over the course of this year.

------
prezjordan
I write sometimes on this: <http://jscal.es>

I post music on this: <http://ilictronix.heroku.com>

And I'm finishing my programming challenge blog: <http://programthis.net>

------
rsoto
<http://www.therror.com/> altough I write in spanish about a lot of stuff,
from videos to how to work and study. Currently I'm starting my own digital
marketing agency.

------
biscarch
<http://www.christopherbiscardi.com/>

Started this year. Has some Riak Core posts, some personal content. I'm
looking to post more about Erlang and other technical topics.

------
nickyoung
<http://www.therealmacgenius.com> \- The Real Mac Genius.com

An outlet providing: news, reviews, analysis, and opinion regarding Apple
technology.

------
mikeevans
<http://michaelevans.org>

I just post about random tech stuff. Gadget reviews, various things that
people might find interesting/help solve problems.

------
ctruman
<http://dontmakecrap.tumblr.com> I write about product quality and attempt to
encourage the greater software community to pay attention to details and make
great products. I review products and try and find what makes them not crap
and what makes them total crap. I sift through the the crap to show you how to
make sure your product is not crap. Don't make crap.

------
danso
<http://danwin.com>

It used to be more personal, but now I try to blog about things related to
work, including my photography.

It's Wordpress hosted on Dreamhost. It's been on HN a few times and the WP
Super Cache plugin has handled it like a breeze.

I've always thought about changing everything to Octopress, but as long as
Wordpress cache plugins work as promised, I guess there's not much need to

------
Gakuranman
Although perhaps not quite the standard sort of site to be mentioned on Hacker
News, I always enjoy reading this website. I write about my explorations of
ruins, travels in Japan, photography and the occasional piece on design, SEO
and other branding and marketing related material. Feel free to have a read if
you need a break :).

<http://gakuran.com>

------
tectonic
I post occasionally at <http://blog.andrewcantino.com> about stupid projects I
do.

------
Peroni
<http://www.hackerjobs.co.uk/blog>

I blog about how to improve your chances of finding work as well as how to
improve your chances of attracting the best staff if you are an employer.

I also interview leading figures from the UK tech industry about their hiring
processes in order to give job seekers a direct insight into what impresses
these days.

------
captn3m0
<http://captnemo.in> Mostly ruby, node stuff along with some personal
perspectives.

------
kennethlove
Just started it up (personally), but I blog about...shit, don't really know
yet. Likely programming, personal life (dad, husband, etc), and the like.
<http://blog.gigantuan.net>

My professional blog, mostly about Python and Django, is at
<http://brack3t.com>

------
DamnSecure
I blog mostly about it/information -security - both defense and offense
(pentest) - tools and know how to be active in this field. The main goal is to
get people talking and ask question on a certain topic. Interested? Please
visit <http://www.damnsecure.org>

------
tomfakes
Ruby on Rails performance and scalability: <http://blog.craz8.com>

------
blackhole
<http://blackhole12.blogspot.com> for programming related rants or the
occasional personal post from a rabbit-obsessed graphics programmer who says a
lot of crazy things. Sometimes people even listen to me! But usually they just
tell me I'm an idiot.

------
taylodl
I blog about development and IT-related items at
<http://taylodl.wordpress.com/> Recently I've been focusing on functional
programming paradigms using JavaScript. If nothing else I've found that
writing helps me internalize the material.

------
sraut
<http://www.sohumraut.com/>

Mostly about startups / investors in Australia, what it's like to be a uni
student founder, having an app that exploded massively etc. Not really much
technical stuff and usually blog only when asked to speak.

atm doing about 1k hits per month.

------
buf
<http://bufordtaylor.com>

I talk about working at startups in San Francisco, specifically Eventbrite,
this includes topics like growing a startup from 10 people to 230, health,
productivity tips, and technical/industry related findings.

------
thesmok
I'm experimenting with electronics/microprocessor programming.
<http://smok.zoxt.net/> Also, i'm documenting some Linux and web-development
hints there. Your know, things that take a couple of hours to figure out.

------
bennesvig
Marketing-ish thoughts: <http://bennesvig.com>

------
mtr
On a related note, what blogging platform does everyone recommend for
discussing your startup? Discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5114239>

------
s_kanev
<http://blog.skanev.org/> \-- a weird mix about academia (PhD student in
computer architecture), photography (still advanced amateur) and long-distance
running (marathoner).

------
khay
I just started one... not really the best at blogging but I'm trying, just
decided tonight I'm going to focus more on like code snippets and such from my
projects.

<http://www.jimsider.com>

------
jjude
My technical blog (not much updated): <http://www.jjude.com>; thoughts on all
other things are at: <http://www.jjude.biz>

------
redact207
<http://www.andrewdenhertog.com>

Nowadays focused soley on microsoft development (C#, MVC, SQL) with tips and
snippets that address common daily issues of corporate devs.

------
robbiea
I blog about advancing your career, relationship building & entrepreneurship
on <http://robbieabed.com> I've been on the front page probably about 4-5
times.

------
niclupien
I like your blog dude ! I found your's and nathanbarry.com very intersting.
The web app challenge is a great idea. I'm Australia for an internship and I
gave the link to your blog to my boss for inspiration.

------
rbchv
<http://www.softwareasaliving.com>

I blog about making a living with software. I currently have several apps and
started my own version of the Web App Challenge.

------
jlengrand
Here is mine : <http://www.lengrand.fr/>

Started as an image processing blog, but turned into "my life as a developer"
kinda blog.

Hard to always find time to write though.

------
businessleads
We blog about product, crowdsourcing and interesting bounties that have been
posted: <https://businessleads.com/blog>

------
jwcooney
I blog about programming topics that I find interesting; mainly related to
.NET, JQuery, and SQL - <http://jwcooney.com>

------
sdi
<http://sapandiwakar.in/blog>

I mostly write about the things I am currently working on. Nowadays its about
Android Development.

------
reubeningber
<http://thoughts.reubeningber.com>

My thoughts on technology and my journey to learning front-end development and
design.

------
srl
<http://blog.bytbox.net/>

My personal blog; various technical miscellany, representative of whatever I'm
into at the moment.

------
vampirechicken
They Come With Cheese is my semi-ironic blog about cheese.
<http://www.theycomewithcheese.com>

------
ajhit406
<http://hitting406.com/>

Metaphorical rambling. Some revelatory posts; mostly crap.

Themes relating to entrepreneurship, technology, design.

------
sachleen
<http://blog.sachleen.com/> \- just little stuff I've made. Now I'm focusing
on an Arduino project.

------
br0ke
<http://elfga.com/blog/> lisp, ucw, ios programming, bootstrap, ajax, open
source, and whatever else

------
smtddr
<http://blog.hellokitty.com/minusworld> my humble adventures in online game
hacking.

------
sbashyal
I write about my hacks and thoughts here:
<http://hacksandthoughts.posterous.com/>

------
arundhaj
My posts are not like tutorials, however, things I tried & exprimented.
<http://arundhaj.com>

------
goyalpulkit
I blog about things that I work on (mostly Android, iOS and jQuery) :
<http://pulkitgoyal.in/>

------
factorialboy
Not sure if this counts as a traditional blog, but this is me:
<http://www.srirangan.net>

------
zolmeister01
<http://zolmeister.com> I write about my technical projects (both software and
hardware)

------
jmanzano
Good Idea!

I blog mostly about node.js and Android, but basically whatever comes to my
mind :)

<http://www.jmanzano.es>

------
nreece
I blog about technology and startups at <http://www.nilkanth.com>

------
lukencode
<http://lukencode.com> .net, WinRT, wp7 javascript code snippets

------
TheSmoke
i blog on web programming (from jvm to ruby and python) and my failures at
<http://www.mengu.net> and <http://tglogs.wordpress.com> is specifically on
TurboGears framework.

------
stephen_mcd
<http://blog.jupo.org/>

Python, Django, and my open source work.

------
simpsn
I write about design and development and occasionally something weird/funny.

Here it is simp.sn

------
era86
a blog about nothings: <http://www.runtime-era.blogspot.com>

ill be interested in reading everyone's responses!

------
rexf
blogging about programming topics and nyc. current topic is "jQuery without
jQuery"

<http://rexfeng.com/blog>

------
vanwilder77
my personal blog where I blog about the hacks that I do <http://virendra.me>

------
dave1619
startups, productivity, apple - <http://www.heydave.org>

------
Maven911
thepostmba.com

Articles on business, strategy, finance. Along with offering financial trading
training on the side

------
vjk2005
I have a thing for insights. Sometimes simply flipping the normal order of
things can make one see life in a completely new way[0] and that fascinates me
no end. Eventually I started collecting these at my blog, vjk2005.tumblr.com,
which has since expanded beyond a collection of insights[1][2] to include
design[3][4], my ideas and thoughts[5][6][7], Photography[8][9],
Japan[10][11], Travel[12], pithy quotes[13] and tidbits on technology and
nature[14][15].

[0] [http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/31520538726/the-foundation-
of...](http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/31520538726/the-foundation-of-any-
relationship)

[1] [http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/26155332078/the-power-of-
char...](http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/26155332078/the-power-of-charisma)

[2] [http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/23733095311/sunnyballiette-
ni...](http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/23733095311/sunnyballiette-nice)

[3] [http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/31465598591/fractal-
kitchenwa...](http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/31465598591/fractal-kitchenware)

[4] [http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/30946005549/how-to-
draw-a-3d-...](http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/30946005549/how-to-
draw-a-3d-sphere-in-photoshop-in-3-easy)

[5] [http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/31581467714/the-difference-
be...](http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/31581467714/the-difference-between-
vision-and-intelligence)

[6] [http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/21642976591/does-time-stop-
wh...](http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/21642976591/does-time-stop-when-you-
travel-at-the-speed-of-light)

[7] <http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/4615308706/gyrotasking>

[8] [http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/31453294194/qiu-yang-and-
colo...](http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/31453294194/qiu-yang-and-color-
blocking-in-photography)

[9] [http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/31319652284/breathtaking-
orie...](http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/31319652284/breathtaking-orient)

[10] <http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/26159184468/tokyo-1960s>

[11] <http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/21494313892/digital-fishing>

[12] <http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/23339995775/semporna-malaysia>

[13] [http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/39569214423/genius-is-an-
afri...](http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/39569214423/genius-is-an-african-who-
dreams-up-snow)

[14] [http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/30247705546/vladimir-
lukyanov...](http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/30247705546/vladimir-lukyanovs-
water-computer-is-actually-a)

[15] [http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/36638052985/the-most-
beautifu...](http://vjk2005.tumblr.com/post/36638052985/the-most-beautiful-
thing-your-eyes-will-feast-on)

------
helloamar
I write it rarely of my experience, the things I see . www.amar.co

